# Look who Santa delivered



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thistle says he's ok.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So cute!! All I could think of after reading was "wishes do come true":grin2:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So cute! What a great Christmas present.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe how cute  . I always say be careful what you wish for it just may come true  Merry Christmas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like it's made itself a home and has settled in very nicely.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Your story reminds me of the children's book "Wish Come True Cat", one of my son's favorites when he was very small.

He looks like he may be an American Shorthair mix with his tiger markings and liver-colored nose. Or possibly a Siamese mix as he does seem to have darker "points" on his ears and tail and light eyes.

Whatever he is, he's beautiful and it looks like everyone's wish came true!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The kitty who came for Christmas! Now you’re gong to have to come up with one of those creative names you’re so good at.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I like his little ear tufts. No cats for us..... all 5 of us are allergic. I hope Lynx has found a new forever home.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The girls are obsessed with the poor kitty. My husband is convinced that he must have a home because he's so sweet with people but even when the dogs aren't out he doesn't act very familiar with the house. It's not a very Christmasy name, but between his mysterious appearance and the 20 minutes I had to spend finding him in the living room this morning, I think Houdini fits him best.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Reminds me of when I was about 6 or 7. At Christmas we have a tradition that you stir the Christmas pudding when it is being made and you make a wish. I wished for a rabbit. My dad came home from work that night with a rabbit that had been abandoned where he worked. So magical 
He is such a lovely cat - I hope he continues to do well x


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

ArchersMom said:


> *I'm still not sure how he got in our garage since all of the doors were shut*.


This surely sounds like it was meant to be for you and your family. If we can believe in the magic of Santa, then it's not so hard to believe that a needy kitten is spirited to you just in time for Christmas. I hope he checks out well at the vet!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a great Christmas present....hope he s healthy...can't wait to hear his/her name!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - he is beautiful!! I think the name is perfect. I know Shala would love to have a cat. Sadly, the only way one will wind up living here is if it just appears like that at my house.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Wow - he is beautiful!! I think the name is perfect. I know Shala would love to have a cat. Sadly, the only way one will wind up living here is if it just appears like that at my house.


Tell Shala to keep her paws crossed that Santa will bring her a kitty too!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Little Houdini is a girl! She's approximately 3 years old and intact. Still no sign of an owner so I scheduled a spay appointment for her next month. Luckily she seems to be quite healthy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

You are awesome!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Miss Houdini has conquered the dogs but remains flighty around the toddler. Unfortunately, I don't think she'll be able to stay with us long term  So far she only comes out of the litter box area after the baby goes to bed. My other cat has taken to peeing around the house. I'm not sure if it's because she's hogging his favorite litter box or he's just mad at me. 

Here's the creeper golden


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Maybe a certain sister would like a tiny, dog friendly cat? 

Teal is obsessed with her. I'm afraid she'll really miss her new kitty when she finds the perfect home.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to read little Houdini can't stay. What if you get a second litter box?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Maybe a certain sister would like a tiny, dog friendly cat?
> 
> Teal is obsessed with her. I'm afraid she'll really miss her new kitty when she finds the perfect home.


Oh, man.... I wish we could! Shala would truly love her. You're killing me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I had to go back and look to remind myself where you live because I was like, maybe....? :frown2: If you were east coast, I might have actually done it.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They have 2 litter boxes that I scoop every night. So far it's been better with Thistle. Houdini still hangs out in her box. We should be driving up to Calgary in the spring​. I do wish we were closer, I would love to watch Shala dock dive!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What is bringing you to Calgary? No more cats for me though. Mine is 14.5yrs young. She will easily make her 20th birthday I'd bet. She will be my one and only cat. Love her, but, don't love litter boxes and cat barf. I'm definitely a dog person.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> They have 2 litter boxes that I scoop every night. So far it's been better with Thistle. Houdini still hangs out in her box. We should be driving up to Calgary in the spring​. I do wish we were closer, I would love to watch Shala dock dive!


Darn! Yeah, still a bit far from Toronto. :frown2:

I hope Houdini can stay with you, but I know you'll make sure she has a good home if she can't.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's very pretty. She landed in the right home and hopefully they will all come to an understanding in the cat world


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

3Pebs3 said:


> What is bringing you to Calgary? No more cats for me though. Mine is 14.5yrs young. She will easily make her 20th birthday I'd bet. She will be my one and only cat. Love her, but, don't love litter boxes and cat barf. I'm definitely a dog person.


Teal has a date with a very handsome Golden boy who lives there  Thistle is about 8 and I did want him to be the last indoor cat for a while. Id really like to get a leather couch because it would be easier to clean and keep our off of, but I can't break his scratching.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Teal has a date with a very handsome Golden boy who lives there  Thistle is about 8 and I did want him to be the last indoor cat for a while. Id really like to get a leather couch because it would be easier to clean and keep our off of, but I can't break his scratching.


Exciting! My next golden girl I want to get involved in competing, and hopefully breeding. 
My cat will scratch material couches, but not leather ones... food for thought. And actually a long time ago my fiancé brought in a tall log from the woods. He started carving it with a knife to form a club (for a halloween costume), but gave up partway through. That chewed up log, turned out to be the best scratching post. She won't scratch anything else, but that now. And it goes well with the rest of our rustic furniture lol.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

3Pebs3 said:


> Exciting! My next golden girl I want to get involved in competing, and hopefully breeding.
> My cat will scratch material couches, but not leather ones... food for thought. And actually a long time ago my fiancé brought in a tall log from the woods. He started carving it with a knife to form a club (for a halloween costume), but gave up partway through. That chewed up log, turned out to be the best scratching post. She won't scratch anything else, but that now. And it goes well with the rest of our rustic furniture lol.


I'm jealous. Thistle does like to scratch trees outside but I'm afraid the dogs would chew any wooden cat post I brought in. I might have to try it though.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> I'm jealous. Thistle does like to scratch trees outside but I'm afraid the dogs would chew any wooden cat post I brought in. I might have to try it though.


Ya, Rundle tried to chew at it as a puppy. So, we sprayed some bitter apple on it, and told her "no" when we caught her doing it. She learned, and has never tried again. I don't know if its true of all goldens, but, Rundle was very good about learning what is hers and what isn't hers to chew on.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Time for a Houdini update! She's recovering very well from her spay and getting along great with all of the other animals. Still afraid of the toddler but she's getting out around the house more. I still haven't posted her for adoption. I'm secretly holding out that she'll come around and get to stay.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

You have a big heart! I haven't met a single cat that likes toddlers. But, they aren't toddlers forever right?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I sure hope not! They're exhausting. Thistle does really well with the wild boy, but he's the most tolerant cat I've ever met. He still let's Teal sit on him lol


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Little Houdini is doing great! She I introduced me to what tapeworms look like (barf). But she was dewormed again and looks to be clear. So far there hasn't been a lot of interest in adopting this tiny, sweet cat. I've really only fostered kittens before and they've gone like hotcakes as soon as they were old enough. If she stays much longer I might be tempted to just keep her. She's positively fearless with the dogs and I can tell she's really bonded with my cat. They sleep together on the bed and Chase each other around at night.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh man! Cats always do better in pairs. They looks so content together. I hope you can keep her! She's a beauty for sure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's pretty, looks like she's made up her mind that she's staying........


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She is just so beautiful! I really hope she gets to stay, too!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I recently discovered that she meows and nips at you if her food bowl is empty. She's a girl after my own heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ArchersMom said:


> I recently discovered that she meows and nips at you if her food bowl is empty. She's a girl after my own heart.


That's funny..........


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Houdini was adopted today! We're going to miss her a lot but I know she's going to get even more love and affection in her new home. Her new owner is retired and owns a 10 year old lab.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's the sweetest little kitty. She really chunked up in the last few months!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww that's great to hear but bittersweet. 
She looks great.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

:frown2::frown2:

i so wish I could have taken her. But I'm glad she has a good home. She really did just become even more beautiful while you had her. Are they going to keep her name?

PS I totally can't remember if I posted this: remember I said, the only way Shala will get a cat is if one lands on our doorstep? Well, I opened the door to go to work the other day, and a cat just walked right in to my house! It was hilarious. Thankfully, he's a neighbour cat, so we knew him, and he was familiar enough with Shala that when he suddenly came face to face with her, he didn't freak out too much. But it did take me a while to coax him out from the chair he decided to go under so I could get him home and go to work! Shala was standing there going, "No, no, leave him right there! He can staaaaay!"


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I hope she keeps her name. It definitely fit her. I tell myself, this way I can provide a foster home for the next kitty in need. 

I love it! Maybe a cat share would be perfect  he can just come over to visit you and Shala and then go home to eat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> :frown2::frown2:
> 
> i so wish I could have taken her. But I'm glad she has a good home. She really did just become even more beautiful while you had her. Are they going to keep her name?
> 
> PS I totally can't remember if I posted this: remember I said, the only way Shala will get a cat is if one lands on our doorstep? Well, I opened the door to go to work the other day, and a cat just walked right in to my house! It was hilarious. Thankfully, he's a neighbour cat, so we knew him, and he was familiar enough with Shala that when he suddenly came face to face with her, he didn't freak out too much. But it did take me a while to coax him out from the chair he decided to go under so I could get him home and go to work! Shala was standing there going, "No, no, leave him right there! He can staaaaay!"


Get that girl of yours a kitten, go to the shelter and pick one out.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Get that girl of yours a kitten, go to the shelter and pick one out.


I hear you, I truly do. I almost did. But I realized that *I* don't actually really want a cat. So getting a cat only because my dog would love one... is not a good enough reason. I would look after one if it landed here... but I don't want to go and get one. (with apologies to all the cat lovers out there!)


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Good job Archersmom, *chunking up* Houdini and sending her off to a good home  And Sweet Girl, a *cat share* does sound like an interesting idea. I used to have both cats and dogs but am now strictly k9. No more litter boxes or scratched furniture... just muddy paw prints and lots of dog hair.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> I hear you, I truly do. I almost did. But I realized that *I* don't actually really want a cat. So getting a cat only because my dog would love one... is not a good enough reason. I would look after one if it landed here... but I don't want to go and get one. (with apologies to all the cat lovers out there!)


I get what you're saying...... who knows, maybe one will show up on your doorstep or Shala might invite one over to visit.


----------

